# Ruger LCP



## MichHunter (Mar 15, 2010)

While shooting up some older .380 target ammo and an old box of federal low recoil my LCP had several failure to feed malfunctions. I've had this gun for a year or so and put lots of speer gold dot through it without any problems. Was wondering if anyone else had this problem. I'm thinking the older ammo and the low recoil just didnt have enough power to fully cycle the action.


----------

